
The seductiveness of single-metric decisions - azhenley
https://lorinhochstein.wordpress.com/2019/05/26/the-seductiveness-of-single-metric-decisions/
======
lordnacho
There's a lot of relevant info in economics about this. Two main things come
to mind:

\- There's no way to create a single metric from different things without some
sort of tradeoff curve being implied. This has all sorts of implications when
you look at utility functions. You might even find that your setup violates
some of the requirements (like transitivity).

\- Even if you do have one metric, you don't have one metric. Why are you
making a decision in the first place? Unless it's trivial, it's because you're
uncertain about the future. You are making a decision under uncertainty, which
there's also a lot written about. So your high ROI might be an average with
some error bars around it, while the low ROI has a different variation. Now
you're back to tradeoffs again.

